# كتاب عن الـ ofdm



## الوزير (14 أغسطس 2009)

كتاب عن الـ OFDM
http://www.filestube.com/8e4a4074ef4e468b03e9/details.html
وارجوا الفائدة للجميع


----------



## nour el din (17 أغسطس 2009)

_جــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــرا_


----------



## thamer yuonis (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالب ماجستير هندسة الاتصالات في مرحلة البحث ارجو ان تفيدوني بفكرة للبحث مستعجل جدااا ارجوكم ..................

:18:


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------

